
Grad Students Are Freaking Out About the GOP Tax Plan. They Should Be - deafcalculus
https://www.wired.com/story/grad-students-are-freaking-out-about-the-gops-tax-plan-they-should-be/
======
moocowtruck
this is difficult to take this seriously when there are people facing real
issues out there

~~~
dawnbreez
Define "real issues". Also, explain how other issues change the impact that
this new tax code will have on students.

I agree that US's tax code needs to be reformed. I think we need to start
working with a much, much smaller budget, because expenditures like the F35
are getting to the point where it's just not justified anymore (400bln for a
jet that still isn't complete). The proposed solution would take a group
already deep in debt and drastically increase their taxation rate. This is not
the solution.

